# hunt tests are around the corner



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

with the hunt test season coming, picnic tests are starting at the end of the month, i figured i would finally get around to posting some videos on my web site to give the newbies a look at a hunt test. they are from one of the master hunt tests last year put on by the WHRC. http://www.sprigkennels.com/wasatch-hun ... ever-club/


----------



## Chief Squatting Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

i would like to come out and watch. please keep us posted!


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

if i am not mistaken, there is a picnic test at Lee Kay tomorrow morning


----------

